# Hilfe zum Aufspulen von Angelschnur



## dr.zeto (20. März 2008)

Habe heute morgen eine Eingebung gehabt. Mir ging quasi ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 auf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Ich habe in diversen Threads schon gelesen, daß die Kolleginnen und Kollegen zum Aufpulen der Angelschnur die Spule in einen Eimer mit Wasser legen und dann die Schnur aufspulen. Das soll zum einen verhindern, daß die sich nicht verdrallt, und zum anderen, die Spule sich nicht "dünne" macht.

Habe bei Gigafish.de so einen Spul-Assistenten gesehen - Kostenpunkt: € 8,90 für einen mit einem Saugnapf ausgestatteten Ständer auf den ich die Spule einfach "draufstecke"... #q

Heute morgen also saß ich so nach dem Aufstehen an meinem Computer und schaute mir nochmal die Spule mit Flourocarbon an, welches ich mir bei Gigafish zur Probe gekauft habe und habe überlegt, daß ich bei der Wassereimer-Geschichte immer ein bisschen Sauerei in meinem Zimmer fabriziert hatte, da durch die Rotation um die eigene Achse der Spule auch immer wieder Wasser aus dem Eimer geschleudert wurde.

Ich guckte mir also das FC-Material an und dacht so nach, als mir dabei eine leere Rohling-Spindel wie für CD´s etc. in´s Auge "fiel".

Najam den Rest könnt ihr euch eigentlich schon denken. Spule aufgesteckt - passt. Dann habe ich noch überlegt ob die 500 m Spulen meiner alten Dyneema auch passen würden - gestestet, passt...

Jetzte mein Tip für Euch:

100er-Spindel nehmen (da passen sowohl die schmalen, flachen Spulen wie auch die breiten, hohen Spulen drauf. Sogar die 1000m Spulen. In den Deckel der Spindel schneidet ihr einfach einen kleinen Spalt rein durch den die Schnur beführt wird oder ohr bohrt mit einem heißen Nagel ein Loch in das Kunststoff des Deckels in mehreren Abständen (eines für die flachen Spulen, eines für die mittleren, usw. usw.)

Als Gewicht auf der Spule, damit diese sich nicht evtl. überdreht könnte man z.B. alte Scheiben einer Flex oder alte CD´s auf die Spule legen. Durch das Gewicht wird die Spule darunter etwas abgebremst.

Was haltet Ihr von meiner Idee ;+;+;+

Grüße

Dr.Zeto


----------



## antonio (20. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Aufspulen von Angelschnur*

nicht viel da die löcher wo die schnur durchgeführt wird der schnur bestimmt nicht gut tun.(reibung an den kanten).
die cd spindel ist ansich nicht schlecht man muß sich dann nur was einfallen lassen um die schnurspule zubremsen(klemmmen).

gruß antonio


----------



## dr.zeto (20. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Aufspulen von Angelschnur*

Naja, mit den Löchern habe ich mir ja so vorgestellt, daß durch das Durchstossen den Kunststoffes mit einem heißen Nagel die Ränder des Loches quasi abgerundet sind. Bestimmt besser als mit dem Bohrer und einen Schnitt in die Seite des Deckels der Spindel zu machen...


----------



## antonio (20. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Aufspulen von Angelschnur*

was meinst du, was beim durchlaufen der schnur unter spannung durch die löcher passiert bei dem weichen plastik?

gruß antonio


----------



## taupo_tiger (20. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Aufspulen von Angelschnur*

hallo,

mein lösungsansatz:

multi bespulen: spule auf blumenstecken aus holz, ich spule, meine holde hält

stationärrolle bespulen, spule auf zeigefinger meiner holden, so dass die seite nach vorne sieht, die die gleiche abwickelrichtung hat wie die rolle aufwickelrichtung, ich kurble

ich habs auch schon umgekehrt versucht - ich halte, sie spult, aber ich bin zu ungeschickt zum halten
:q


----------



## antonio (20. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Aufspulen von Angelschnur*



taupo_tiger schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> mein lösungsansatz:
> 
> ...



heißer finger:q:q:q

gruß antonio


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Aufspulen von Angelschnur*

Ansatz nicht schlecht.

Zur Schnurführung: 
einen Spitzenring kaufen (max 5€) und den an einer Metallstange oä befestigen. Kann man sich was ausdenken um das ganze etwas variabel zu gestalten.

Zur Stabilisierung von der Geschichte:
Beim Dachdecker um etwas Blei fragen, zurechtschneiden und schon passt das.

Zum Abbremsen:
siehe Stabilisierung, einfach eine Platte oben drauf legen.

Problem: die Scheiß Spindel hält nicht lange, daher ab in den Baumarkt und was stabileres in der Richtung zusammen zimmern.




Meine Methode ist ehe die beste:

Spule auf Boden legen, Schnur durch Tel Buch von Köln ziehen und aufspulen, billiger geht es nicht mehr.


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Aufspulen von Angelschnur*

Bei einer flachen Schnurspule und einer Öffnung in der CD-Box von der größe eines 5-DM-Stückes wäre das ganze ja OK, aber sonst würde ich die Finger davon lassen. Wie schon gesagt, wird sich wohl sonst die Schnur ins weiche Plastik einschneiden.

Nimm die Spulhilfe von GigaFish - für die 8,90 € lohnt das Basteln nicht wirklich.


----------



## Buster (20. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Aufspulen von Angelschnur*

Ich hab mir einfach ein schmales Holzbrett in 80 cm länge genommen - dann die Schnurspulhilfe an einem Ende in ein passendes Loch gesteckt - dann ein Hölzklötzchen oben mit nem Spitzenring versehen und dann noch nen alten Rollenhalter ans andere Ende und fertig war mein Spulassi |rolleyes

klappt bestens und hat nichtmal 10 Euronen gekostet :m


----------



## dr.zeto (20. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Aufspulen von Angelschnur*

@ Buster:

Kannst Du davon vielleicht mal ein Bild posten ?
Würde mich mal interessieren wie das aussieht...


----------



## bueffel61 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Aufspulen von Angelschnur*

alte Bücher oder Kataloge sind ne prima Spulhilfe.|kopfkrat 

Ich leg die Schnur ein und ziehe sie durch die Seiten. Bei dicken Büchern kann man sogar den Widerstand `einstellen´indem man durch die erstem, mittleren oder hinteren Seiten laufen lässt.Mit dem Fuß hält man seine Spulhilfe auf abstand.#6


----------



## hsobolewski (21. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Aufspulen von Angelschnur*

Wenn ich meine Multirollen neu bespule nehme ich meine Handbohrmaschine und spanne sie in den Tischständer. Ins Bohrfutter kommt ein Stück Gewindestange. Dann kommt die Spule mit der geflochdenen Schnur darauf und wird mit einer Flügelmutter fest geschraubt. Dann wie sonst auch durch den ersten Ring an dem Handteil der Rute und fest gemacht auf der Multirole.
Der Vorteil ist das man gegen die Übersetzung der Bohrmaschine alles aufrollen muss und dadurch eine gleichbleibende Schnurspannung bekommt.
Kein bremsen mit den Fingern mehr nötig.


----------



## Lenkers (21. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Aufspulen von Angelschnur*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Meine Methode ist ehe die beste:
> 
> Spule auf Boden legen, Schnur durch Tel Buch von Köln ziehen und aufspulen, billiger geht es nicht mehr.


 

Mach ich auch so. Einfach und man muss nicht für jeden Sch... was kaufen.


----------



## Wollebre (21. März 2008)

*AW: Hilfe zum Aufspulen von Angelschnur*

hab für die verschiedenen Spulen Achsen aus Stabstahl gefertigt.
Durchmesser von der original Achse nehmen.
Gewinde draufschneiden - etwas länger als die Spule lang ist
oberen Teil flach feilen, wie die original Achse
Mutter aufschrauben
Unterlegscheibe auflegen
Spule aufstecken
oben festschrauben
unteres Ende in den Akkuschrauben spannen
Schnurspule mit Lederhandschuh in die linke Hand
und in wenigen Sekunden sind 300m auf der Brandungsspule

Viel Spaß
Wolle


----------

